# Race Classes



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello All,

I am just getting back into this great hobby after 15 plus years. I went out to the Katy RC grand opening today and i must say that i really got the bug again. 

I would like to say thank you to Andy(ProBroAndy), Willy(Willy) and Randy for taking the time to answer some of my questions today. I much appreciate it.

The reason for me starting this thread is to find out what the most common race classes are out there at the local tracks. I am most likely going to be sticking to club races at first, but i hope to maybe move back into some sanctioned events. 

Before i jump out there and buy a new car, i would like to know that i will be able to have a places to race, and people to race against. As of right now i am looking at either getting a SC truck since it seems to be a popular up and coming class. If not a SC than i will be going 1/8 buggy electric. 

I guess my main question about the SC class is about the scale. Are there very many people racing 1/8 SC or are most people running 1/10?? Any insight that anyone could provide would be great. I have yet to visit any of the other local tracks so i have not seen what people are running. I plan on making it out to the other tracks in the up coming weeks, and i would like to make a purchase within the next 2 weeks. Thanks in advance.

All the Best,


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes our SC is 1/10th and along with 4x4 SC we race, 1/8th buggy Gas and Nitro as well as truggy. At some tracks they run 1/10th 2wd and 4wd too.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to 2Cool and this crazy hobby. :ac550: I have been in and out of racing RC cars since 92 so I might be one of the elders here but I have also taken a lot of time off. I have seen many changes over the years and some make sense to me and some don't. Not putting anything down but I have to say how I feel on what I personally like and don't like. I guess there is a niche for everyone and some like 2 stroke nitro buggy/truggy's and some like those new SC cars.

I think we met today. I was running the 10th scale truck. Which I broke. :headknock

For me, and I can only speak for me, I like a fast, neutral feeling car that is hassle free. Normally back in the day a 10th scale electric car or truck was the ticket but times have changed and tracks have gotten bigger. That's make it a little hard on something like a mod 10th scale electric. Not dissin the SC crowd, but I just don't get it. Again, these are just my opinions and I'm a brutally honest guy.

I also fly planes and absolutely hate two strokes. I have nothing but 4-strokes and will never have another 2 stroke in either a plane, or a car. Again, just my preference and not putting anybody elses choices down.

But after running today and watching Big Doe and ProBroAndy's electric 1/8th scale cars, thats where I'm going and I have mine almost finished. 

Again, just my opinions and not putting down anybody elses rides down, but those were the guys I wanted to race against today. Nice and quiet, they handled well, no starting boxes, glow plug ignitors and trying to get them running right.

1/8th scale is my choice right now and I wish I would of bought the Mugen over the AE. See yall next week. :texasflag


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

If you want to keep it low cost and fun get an SC or 1/8 electric, and if your up to the challenge 1/8 nitro is the way to go.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

1/8th buggy is King in Houston. If you want to be able to race anytime you go to a track, that's your class. I run 4x4 short course and 1/8th e-buggy and really enjoy both classes. They are two different animals though.

Although like everything in life "YMMV", in general 4x4SC is cheaper. Batteries are cheaper, wheels and tires cost about the same but last a lot longer. If you want to get back in on a budget, that might be your ticket. SC racing is fun to me because of the covered wheels. You can rub fenders without crashing, which can make for some really close, fun racing as long as nobody gets too carried away.

If you're not concerned about cost as much, 1/8th buggies are INCREDIBLE to drive. They handle well, fly great, and are ridiculously hard to break. Nothing I've found in RC is more fun than ripping off a really good lap with a 1/8 buggy.

Truggies are another option, but not a vehicle I've got any real experience with so I'm not gonna offer an opinion pro or con on them.

Whatever you choose to run, good luck with it and welcome back!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Short course and 1/8 -e buggy would be a good start for you IMO. Both classes have good turnouts at the races....even a friday/saturday night local club race. They will even put nitro and electric buggy together in one class if there are not enough entries to split them. The HARC series has a sportsman and expert e-buggy class now. Its a very good way to get some competition without getting your butt kicked every time.

Keep this in mind tho....buy the right stuff once. It's not always cheaper, but do it once. 

PM me and I will send you the links to the gear we spoke about yesterday.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

As these other guys said, 1/8 scale buggies dominate in the US, as well as here in Texas. There is an equal mix of nitro and electric. Nitro is challenging, but rewarding when it all comes together. Electric is definitely the easier place to start and gets you on the track and racing quicker. 

1/10 SC 4x4 trucks are about all we run in the SC class.......no 1/8 SC's. It's a cheaper and easier place to start racing, but I would venture to say that 80% of the people that start racing SC end up racing 1/8 buggy in no time at all.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

These guys are definitely steering you in the right direction. I always tell anyone starting out to try electric first before you go nitro. The Katy track was designed with eighth scale and 4wd Sc in mind as well as most of our local tracks. Any give race day there will always be a 1/8 class


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

And like willy said, buy the right stuff first. Go to a race or two and listen to these guys. Don't buy something obscure, and don't try to save $100 on the car.......you will pay for it in the end. Look at what Gary said above: he bought an RC8 for $400'ish and is already wishing he had spent $75-100 more and got the Mugen buggy.


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys!! The last car that i raced, 15 years ago, was the original rc10gt. Back then 1/8 scale was not very popular, although I always wanted one. It looks like I have the perfect excuse to finally get a 1/8 scale buggy.

Wily, I will definitely get with you for those links, thanks!!

Gary, bum luck on breaking yesterday.... I did want to ask you why you regret buying the rc8e? That was going to be my 1/8 e-buggy of choice. Only because I raced Associated cars when I raced before. Any insight would be great. Thanks.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Definately a good group of guys to learn from. Getting on 2cool and asking ?s is a great place to start. Many of us constantly txt each other as well asking setup questions, ?s on new gear, lipos, motors ect...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PW Marshall said:


> Thanks for all the info guys!! The last car that i raced, 15 years ago, was the original rc10gt. Back then 1/8 scale was not very popular, although I always wanted one. It looks like I have the perfect excuse to finally get a 1/8 scale buggy.
> 
> Wily, I will definitely get with you for those links, thanks!!
> 
> Gary, bum luck on breaking yesterday.... I did want to ask you why you regret buying the rc8e? That was going to be my 1/8 e-buggy of choice. Only because I raced Associated cars when I raced before. Any insight would be great. Thanks.


I don't regret buying the RC8 now since I figured some things out. I had a few problems like the center diff leaking and something really weird with the front end which turned out to me being stupid. My A Arms wouldnt go down and I must of tore that front end apart 3 times before I realized the droop screws were sticking out too far. 

I had one or two other issues but were able to get through those. (See the RC8Be thread)

If you do get the AE, we can walk you through the car pretty easily.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Is m&m the only place to run 1/10 4x4 ebuggy? What are the rules for this class? I just got a lazer zx5 sp roller so just wondering what to put in it thanks


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Rcfishing said:


> Is m&m the only place to run 1/10 4x4 ebuggy? What are the rules for this class? I just got a lazer zx5 sp roller so just wondering what to put in it thanks


they can be run anywhere but there is always a class at MM. No rules run what ya want most are running 6.5 to 8.5/2s lately we have been running the tenth scale buggies with the eighth scale buggies at mikes! laptimes are very close and last few times out the tenth scales have finished in the top three! my 10th usually has more top speed than most 8th , i am running a boosted 8.5 Murfdogg with MMP. the Lazer is light i would go with an 8.5 boosted/tekin RSpro combo in it.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

What about the sidewinder sct combo? Would it b overkill?


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

I Have decided to go 1/8 e- buggy. Eco to be exact. Still in the research phase. So far I am looking at an ECO with Tekin rx8/1900Kv running 4s. Not sure what mah. I think I'll try a savox HV servo. I need help with picking a radio. I know I want a 2.4 ghz, but I know nothing about them. 

I did have a question about the radios. Can you still use one radio with multiple cars if you buy new receivers?? Also what receivers are the most popular?? I have not gotten to that part of my research yet and I'm sure there are tons of threads about the topic. Just wanted people's .02$...


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

PW Marshall said:


> I did have a question about the radios. Can you still use one radio with multiple cars if you buy new receivers?? Also what receivers are the most popular?? I have not gotten to that part of my research yet and I'm sure there are tons of threads about the topic. Just wanted people's .02$...


Yes you can, and the great news is that just like everything else...radios are dirt cheap now. Marcus bought a digital 2.4ghz for like $30 and it seems to work well. Receivers are like $8. Maybe he'll chime in here and post a link.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Guffinator said:


> Yes you can, and the great news is that just like everything else...radios are dirt cheap now. Marcus bought a digital 2.4ghz for like $30 and it seems to work well. Receivers are like $8. Maybe he'll chime in here and post a link.


http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbycity/store/__16199__HK_GT3B_AFHDS_2_4ghz_3_Channel_Radio_System_.html
it sells under skyfly brand name too. its back ordered at HK so google skyfly to find other suppliers


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Hobbypartz.com has it too for $35 free shipping afther $50 buy a battery i gues lol they r cheap


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Rcfishing said:


> Hobbypartz.com has it too for $35 free shipping afther $50 buy a battery i gues lol they r cheap


I've looked at it and played around a bit, it's really pretty nice. I'm going to get me one.


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

How is the service from Hobby Partz?? I was going to buy one tonight. Are they trusted, and do you get your stuff?? Anyone with personal experience?? Thanks!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I've heard mixed things on their service. Bottom line is if your going to get cheap stuff know the service will be bad. I have 2 radios a $400+ ko propo and a $30 Skyfly, both are 2.4 fine radios but if my $30 busts I have accepted its a throw away. BTW the eco with tekin 1900/kv is awesome!


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

jasonwipf said:


> I've heard mixed things on their service. Bottom line is if your going to get cheap stuff know the service will be bad. I have 2 radios a $400+ ko propo and a $30 Skyfly, both are 2.4 fine radios but if my $30 busts I have accepted its a throw away. BTW the eco with tekin 1900/kv is awesome!


Thanks for the input!! I am feeling the same way about the radio. For 35$ it's a no lose, as long as the fail safe works.... I just wanted to make sure I was going to get what I ordered from Hobbypartz. As far as the quality of the product, a 35$ radio, I am fine with whatever I get, as long as I get it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

If you are in the market for radios, check out the new Aitronics MT-4. I drove a car with one the other day, and for half the price of my $450 radio I was thoroughly impressed with the response time, accuracy, and ergonomics. I am starting to notice lots of people ditching their high dollar radios for this one all of the sudden.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*HobbyPartz*

I have got some batteries from them and so far all is goood


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

Jason,

Great racing today!! Thanks for the tips. I hope I can join you Mugen boys soon!

Shout out to the Mills boys!! Great showing today.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

PW Marshall said:


> How is the service from Hobby Partz?? I was going to buy one tonight. Are they trusted, and do you get your stuff?? Anyone with personal experience?? Thanks!!


I ordered a charger from them a few months ago. No problems here.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

good meeting you PW Hope to see you out there by the next HARC race!


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

What type of surface are the tracks around here m&m and ultimate?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Ultimate sandy loam. MnM similar but less sand.


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

I just got my order and it was correct. Quick shipping and kept me informed. I'd order from them again. 

It has begun.....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PW Marshall said:


> I just got my order and it was correct. Quick shipping and kept me informed. I'd order from them again.
> 
> It has begun.....


We need pics bro! :doowapsta


----------

